# Ankona cayenne



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

I am interested in an ankona cayenne I called ankona and they said they currently have no demo’s available and re directed me to this website, I live in Brunswick GA and was hoping someone near me has a cayenne that I can come take a look at or possibly take a ride on, I will come with gas money, thank y’all very much any help is appreciated reviews or opinions on ankona boats are welcomed


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

I took a ride on a Cayenne prior to ordering my current boat. I was down to the Cayenne and the Cayo 180. I went with the Cayo because I was able to get a lot more for the same amount of money. Plus, the fit and finish on the Cayenne didn't compare to the Cayo. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a cayenne I'm borrowing if you want to come to Lake City and check it out. It's actually the one FL Sportsman reviewed. Its great for running shallow and draft is minimal. Does well on the pole but doesn't track great. It's light enough to pole endlessly though. Ride sucks. Fit and finish isn't great. It's a great flood tide/backcountry skiff.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

zmgsvt said:


> I have a cayenne I'm borrowing if you want to come to Lake City and check it out. It's actually the one FL Sportsman reviewed. Its great for running shallow and draft is minimal. Does well on the pole but doesn't track great. It's light enough to pole endlessly though. Ride sucks. Fit and finish isn't great. It's a great flood tide/backcountry skiff.


When would you be available for me to come take a ride?


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

Sent you a message


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

KiKoKiK said:


> I took a ride on a Cayenne prior to ordering my current boat. I was down to the Cayenne and the Cayo 180. I went with the Cayo because I was able to get a lot more for the same amount of money. Plus, the fit and finish on the Cayenne didn't compare to the Cayo. Just my .02 cents.


Where did you find a Cayo 180 that cost the same as a Cayenne?


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2015)

redfish5 said:


> Where did you find a Cayo 180 that cost the same as a Cayenne?


X2


Maybe a used Cayo?


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

redfish5 said:


> Where did you find a Cayo 180 that cost the same as a Cayenne?





[email protected] said:


> X2
> 
> 
> Maybe a used Cayo?


I see where you guys are coming from, but I had given a deposit on a 173 originally. The 180 did not exist yet. Once there was talk about an 180 being built, I spoke with JB and he gave me A LOT of incentive to switch to the 180. He really went above and beyond on the pricing and accessories. I don't want to get into numbers, but the Cayo 180 was a WAY better deal than the Cayenne in my situation. I got a lot more for the money.

Mind you, this was almost 2 years ago. I wouldn't be able to get a Cayo with today's prices.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

KiKoKiK said:


> I see where you guys are coming from, but I had given a deposit on a 173 originally. The 180 did not exist yet. Once there was talk about an 180 being built, I spoke with JB and he gave me A LOT of incentive to switch to the 180. He really went above and beyond on the pricing and accessories. I don't want to get into numbers, but the Cayo 180 was a WAY better deal than the Cayenne in my situation. I got a lot more for the money.
> 
> Mind you, this was almost 2 years ago. I wouldn't be able to get a Cayo with today's prices.


Not to derail..... I saw hull #1 of the 180 almost 2 years ago at RedFly #11. Boat, motor, trailer was mid to upper $30's according to JB himself. In 7 years as an Ankona sales rep I've never come close to that writing Cayenne quotes....even with every option on the book. Maybe you could scratch the upper $20's....but there's no way you can compare the 2 and say you got more for your money in a 180.....and I'm in no way bashing the Cayo 180. I think it's a great skiff but it's apples to oranges in a comparison. A better comparison would be a Cayo 180 with a Salt Marsh Heron 18.

Now to the original post, I ran a Cayenne for 2 years and loved every minute of it. It allowed me to do my skinny water winter redfish on fly and beach tarpon on fly in the summer. It was a very versatile skiff. If you have anymore questions feel free to call or text me. 863.860.7250


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

Shadowcast said:


> Not to derail..... I saw hull #1 of the 180 almost 2 years ago at RedFly #11. Boat, motor, trailer was mid to upper $30's according to JB himself. In 7 years as an Ankona sales rep I've never come close to that writing Cayenne quotes....even with every option on the book. Maybe you could scratch the upper $20's....but there's no way you can compare the 2 and say you got more for your money in a 180.....and I'm in no way bashing the Cayo 180. I think it's a great skiff but it's apples to oranges in a comparison. A better comparison would be a Cayo 180 with a Salt Marsh Heron 18.
> 
> Now to the original post, I ran a Cayenne for 2 years and loved every minute of it. It allowed me to do my skinny water winter redfish on fly and beach tarpon on fly in the summer. It was a very versatile skiff. If you have anymore questions feel free to call or text me. 863.860.7250


I'm not even going to argue with you lol. My invoice/build sheet speaks the truth.


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

When I was quoted a Cayo 180 with a 60 Zuke back then it was well under $30k. His price sheet on FB from back in May '17 shows that. His prices have gone up since though.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

I


DangerD said:


> When I was quoted a Cayo 180 with a 60 Zuke back then it was well under $30k. His price sheet on FB from back in May '17 shows that. His prices have gone up since though.


 I sold a 2012 cayenne to a guy in Savannah several months ago


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I bought my Cayenne with out a test drive. I went to Ankona and talked to Erin and Rory for a couple hours. They did not have a demo hull but were just finishing one for a customer and I loved it. This is my first skiff, first boat. I don't have much to compare it too but I've looked at other boats in various places. I don't think you can beat Ankona for the money. 

I built mine for $27K but that price is fully turn-key, ready to go with i-Pilot TM and push pole. This boat is also a family vessel so there are some creature comforts I would not have gotten if it was a dedicated fishing rig. I think the fit and finish is great but not perfect. It is a super dry ride and I haven't been anywhere yet that I felt the boat did not belong, cuts chop pretty well. It gets skinny enough for me, 6" with me, the wife, a full cooler, and all our gear. I think it poles great and I have had no issues with tracking but I am a novice poler. The boat is stupid quiet and allows me to put the super sneak on spooky indiana carp. Its really light and trailers well, its easy to load and unload by my self.

I think this rig is a great "do it all" boat. If you want a dedicated skinny water fishing rig there might be better options but for me, the Cayenne is the get. Either way, Ankona would be the first place I'd check out before looking at other options.

Lou


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

What's not to love here?









Lou


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

@THX1138 niiiice!!!! Congrats! Erin and team are awesome folks and have a great product!


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

THX1138 said:


> What's not to love here?
> View attachment 31752
> 
> 
> Lou


Will you do me a favor and look down the side of your cayenne while it’s on the trailer and see if the hull is wavy? I’ve been on one other cayenne and the hull waived in a out just looked poorly


----------



## skinny_waters (Jan 3, 2018)

JT McStravic said:


> Will you do me a favor and look down the side of your cayenne while it’s on the trailer and see if the hull is wavy? I’ve been on one other cayenne and the hull waived in a out just looked poorly


Mine is definitely not "wavy". Mine is a 2017 as well so pretty new.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Oka


skinny_waters said:


> Mine is definitely not "wavy". Mine is a 2017 as well so pretty new.


Okay thank you this was an older model the one they featured in Florida sportsman so maybe it was rushed or something


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Just saw some picks of a guy with some monster Pike up in Northern Ontario. Caught in an Ankona Cayenne. 

Ankona is going worldwide.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

THX1138 said:


> What's not to love here?
> View attachment 31752
> 
> 
> Lou


Where did they run the trolling motor wiring and where is your second battery for the trolling motor?


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Mine is not wavy


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

CaptDanS said:


> Mine is not wavy


Mine was a little wavy


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

jonterr said:


> Mine was a little wavy


What year is yours?


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

JT McStravic said:


> What year is yours?


It was a 2012
Dang nice boat though!


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2015)

skinny_waters said:


> Mine is definitely not "wavy". Mine is a 2017 as well so pretty new.


I checked my Cayenne for a wavy hull after reading this thread and didn’t notice any thing in particular. Looked smooth across the sides.
Ours is a 2016.

It’s a great versatile skiff for the money. I’ve taken it on +60 mile round trips to the islands crossing big water and duck ponds with 6-8” of water. However it is a light skiff ... it won’t cut through heavy chop without pounding. But what skiff will?

That 18 Cayo and 18 Heron are awesome boats but are starting to move out of the typical “skiff” mold. Kinda a apples to oranges comparison to the Cayenne. 
As far as price, I have priced them recently and the Cayo and Heron seem to be in the same price range when compared to the Cayenne.

That’s just my opinion...looked at the Cayo and Heron but haven’t spent appreciable time on either so take it for what it’s worth.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I checked my Cayenne for a wavy hull after reading this thread and didn’t notice any thing in particular. Looked smooth across the sides.
> Ours is a 2016.
> 
> It’s a great versatile skiff for the money. I’ve taken it on +60 mile round trips to the islands crossing big water and duck ponds with 6-8” of water. However it is a light skiff ... it won’t cut through heavy chop without pounding. But what skiff will?
> ...


Right on man I appreciate the input I’m on the list for a cayenne now and it’s gonna be a long 5 months lol you have a trolling motor on yours?


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2015)

JT McStravic said:


> Right on man I appreciate the input I’m on the list for a cayenne now and it’s gonna be a long 5 months lol you have a trolling motor on yours?


Yes, I have a Minn Kota I Pilot 55 lb thrust trolling motor on it. 

For our family fishing trips, it’s almost a must have. It makes marsh fishing a lot easier with a younger/inexperienced fishing crew.
That 55 lb thrust really pulls the Cayenne around...almost overkill.



You won’t regret buying one. Just remember that it is designed to be a larger skinny water skiff, not a small bay boat.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, I have a Minn Kota I Pilot 55 lb thrust trolling motor on it.
> 
> For our family fishing trips, it’s almost a must have. It makes marsh fishing a lot easier with a younger/inexperienced fishing crew.
> That 55 lb thrust really pulls the Cayenne around...almost overkill.
> ...


Yeah definitely, where is your trolling motor battery at? The one cayenne I have been on the center console had just enough room for the starting battery and the forward hatch didn’t look like it was big enough for a group 24 battery so I am curious about your layout


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2015)

JT McStravic said:


> Yeah definitely, where is your trolling motor battery at? The one cayenne I have been on the center console had just enough room for the starting battery and the forward hatch didn’t look like it was big enough for a group 24 battery so I am curious about your layout



On ours, trolling battery under the front hatch and crank battery in the back right dry storage (next to fuse box).
We have a center console but I use that for paperwork/first aid, etc.
I should have mentioned that it’s a 12 volt system.



I’m not in love with the trolling battery right next to the gas tank under the front deck. Something about gas fumes and sparks while connecting and disconnecting the trolling battery to charge it.
When I do charge the trolling battery, I clean out that compartment and let it sit for awhile in hopes of letting any gas fumes dissipate.
Maybe unwarranted fears ...


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

G


[email protected] said:


> On ours, trolling battery under the front hatch and crank battery in the back right dry storage (next to fuse box).
> We have a center console but I use that for paperwork/first aid, etc.
> I should have mentioned that it’s a 12 volt system.
> 
> ...


 haha better safe then sorry!! I appreciate the information man I’m just eager to get this boat lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2015)

JT McStravic said:


> G
> haha better safe then sorry!! I appreciate the information man I’m just eager to get this boat lol


Absolutely. Again, you won’t be disappointed. 

Keep us posted on the build and when you get the Cayenne.

With a busy work schedule and young family, I don’t get to spend as much time on the water as I’d like and I have to fish vicariously through this board and friends.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Lol will do man!!


[email protected] said:


> Absolutely. Again, you won’t be disappointed.
> 
> Keep us posted on the build and when you get the Cayenne.
> 
> With a busy work schedule and young family, I don’t get to spend as much time on the water as I’d like and I have to fish vicariously through this board and friends.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

No waves in my hull. TM batt is up front in the bow box with the fuel cell. I just plug her in and let her charge, no issues at all. The aluminum fuel cell is extremely well sealed. All the fumes go through the pressure vent on the left side of the hull. 

Lou


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Cool man thank you, they put a battery trey in there for you?


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Yes, the battery sits on a tray in the bow box. The charger is located there too. Mine is wired to charge both, the cranking and TM batts at the same time, also when the engine is running, it tops off the TM batt. 

Lou


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

THX1138 said:


> Yes, the battery sits on a tray in the bow box. The charger is located there too. Mine is wired to charge both, the cranking and TM batts at the same time, also when the engine is running, it tops off the TM batt.
> 
> Lou


Okay cool man I appreciate the information


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Absolutely. Again, you won’t be disappointed.
> 
> Keep us posted on the build and when you get the Cayenne.
> 
> With a busy work schedule and young family, I don’t get to spend as much time on the water as I’d like and I have to fish vicariously through this board and friends.


Do you have the 60HP E-Tec on your boat and if so how fast does it run?


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

THX1138 said:


> Yes, the battery sits on a tray in the bow box. The charger is located there too. Mine is wired to charge both, the cranking and TM batts at the same time, also when the engine is running, it tops off the TM batt.
> 
> Lou


How fast does the E-Tec push your boat?


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

With two people, full cooler, and all your gear, I regularly get 32-33 mph. Fishing alone I see 34-35 mph. The E-Tec sips gas, barley uses any oil after the “break-in” period. I love mine. The engine could totally be propped for more speed but I love the whole shot with the 4-blade. She seems real sensitive to jackplate adjustments. I got her up to 36.2 mph with me and a buddy the other morning and haven’t seen that speed since, lol. 

Lou


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

THX1138 said:


> With two people, full cooler, and all your gear, I regularly get 32-33 mph. Fishing alone I see 34-35 mph. The E-Tec sips gas, barley uses any oil after the “break-in” period. I love mine. The engine could totally be propped for more speed but I love the whole shot with the 4-blade. She seems real sensitive to jackplate adjustments. I got her up to 36.2 mph with me and a buddy the other morning and haven’t seen that speed since, lol.
> 
> Lou


Gotcha, what prop came with the boat when you picked it up?


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I think it’s the rouge 17p? I’d have too look again but that’s the prop Erin ordered with the boat so I rolled with it. 

Lou


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

THX1138 said:


> I think it’s the rouge 17p? I’d have too look again but that’s the prop Erin ordered with the boat so I rolled with it.
> 
> Lou


Right on sir I read something about a prop called the raker I believe and it I think it has to be a 3 blade prop because people were saying they were getting 40mph out of their etec on the cayenne


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2015)

THX1138 said:


> With two people, full cooler, and all your gear, I regularly get 32-33 mph. Fishing alone I see 34-35 mph. The E-Tec sips gas, barley uses any oil after the “break-in” period. I love mine. The engine could totally be propped for more speed but I love the whole shot with the 4-blade. She seems real sensitive to jackplate adjustments. I got her up to 36.2 mph with me and a buddy the other morning and haven’t seen that speed since, lol.
> 
> Lou


I’m seeing similar numbers from my set up.
We usually cruise between 26-28 and top out in the mid thirties. I haven’t actually tried to speed test with just me throttled out.

That’s with the 60 etec, 4 blade prop...don’t remember the make on the prop.


----------



## Daniel Castillo jr (Aug 27, 2018)

Any jack plate needed?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Daniel Castillo jr said:


> Any jack plate needed?


I ran mine for 2 years without a JP. Granted there are only two areas and situations in the winter (Tampa Bay) where I need to be concerned about running depth. In both instances I was able to utilize the tunnel by putting the tabs all the way down and trimming up the motor to run skinny. I am sure a JP could have gotten me skinnier, but I really never wanted for one. The Cayenne is SO sensitive to trim, you are really able to do some great things with that skiff. I am sure, however, there are other situations (especially in TX) where you run long distances in skinny water where a JP is invaluable.


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

THX1138 said:


> Yes, the battery sits on a tray in the bow box. The charger is located there too. Mine is wired to charge both, the cranking and TM batts at the same time, also when the engine is running, it tops off the TM batt.
> 
> Lou


Can you post pics and what charging system you use? Thanks


----------

